# Meerschaum. Let's See Them.



## pffintuff (Apr 20, 2011)

Hey guys, here's my four. If you have any, feel free to post your pics.

IMP bent egg. Been smoking this one for about 2 weeks now.


Peterson African Block.


Servi Skull / Claw


Cheap $45 Claw


----------



## Stonedog (Mar 9, 2011)

Nice! 

Don't want to hijack, but how do you hold them when you are smoking them? By the stem? Some sort of cloth?


----------



## pffintuff (Apr 20, 2011)

Stonedog, by the stem. No cloth or glove. That's only when they're new. After that, I don't care too much.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

My one and only Meer. I only smoke it on Christmas Day to New Year's Day....


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Here's my Puff pipe. I have smokes 1 bowl out of it so far.... more to come!










I am honestly a little worried about charring the rim while lighting, so I was very careful with lighting. I hate matches so I have just been using a Bic. I love this pipe though.


----------



## Contrabass Bry (May 3, 2010)

You can always "prep" the rim with a little saliva. That can keep the charring down and help remove any tar buildup.

Nice looking pipes, gents! 

Imma have to snap a couple of shots for the cause...


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Zfog said:


> I am honestly a little worried about charring the rim while lighting, so I was very careful with lighting. I hate matches so I have just been using a Bic. I love this pipe though.


It can't be helped in my experience, and I only use matches and am always careful.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Thanks for the tips gentlemen, I had heard about the saliva trick (on puff of course) but have never utilized it. Looks like now is the time!


----------



## Sblumberjack (Mar 20, 2011)

This is my CAO meerschaum. I've had it for at least 10 years and smoked it off and on. I just can't figure out why it has never colored. I've ordered a custom pipe from Altinok Pipes and I can't wait.


----------



## mike t (Oct 21, 2008)

pffintuff said:


> Hey guys, here's my four. If you have any, feel free to post your pics.
> 
> IMP bent egg. Been smoking this one for about 2 weeks now.
> 
> ...


 i've never owned an african block but have handled to me they're a little heavier than turkish meerschaum.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Where's dmkerr? I am still waiting for a picture of that puppet from saw.


----------



## mirain (Jun 29, 2009)

Here's my latest. The photos of the claw and egg were taken the day I received it. The others have been in the collection for about a year.


----------



## mirain (Jun 29, 2009)

Having some trouble uploading the other pipes. Here goes again...


----------



## El Gringo (Nov 30, 2010)




----------



## pffintuff (Apr 20, 2011)

Great looking pipes, guys. Glad to see some love for the Meer.

Mike, The African block is supposed to be more dense and durable than the Turkish Meer.
Who knows ? That may account for the weight.

Let's see some more !


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

pffintuff said:


> Great looking pipes, guys. Glad to see some love for the Meer.
> 
> Mike, The African block is supposed to be more dense and durable than the Turkish Meer.
> Who knows ? That may account for the weight.
> ...


Indeed, thanks for the great thread Wayne!


----------



## Sblumberjack (Mar 20, 2011)

As promised pictures of the custom meerschaum I ordered from Altinok. I think my PAD has been cured...for now.


----------



## pffintuff (Apr 20, 2011)

Great looking meers. Thanks for posting, Sblumberjack.


----------



## mikeyp4 (Jun 10, 2008)

Wow sblumberjack...that is a beautiful looking pipe!! I'm sure that the guys at your council will be jealous!


----------



## Sblumberjack (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm very pleased with how it turned out. I can't wait to get the first smoke in.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Tash's favorite pipe, a Meer Churchwarden that Todd :rockon:Firedawg gifted her.:banana:


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> Tash's favorite pipe, a Meer Churchwarden that Todd :rockon:Firedawg gifted her.:banana:


That Warden must smoke nice and cool! Very nice.


----------



## pffintuff (Apr 20, 2011)

I'm glad to see all this love for the Meer ! Keep on Smoking !


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

Altinok








IMP

IMP

Baki

Baki


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

I've only smoked it 4-5 times so far... needs to be worked in a lot more.


----------



## SuperDave (Sep 7, 2007)

*My 5 meers*

Only had these a couple of months. Smoke the "Lattice" daily , which has gone from white to tan in a few weeks. Heat has helped bring the color to the surface.


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

Peterson Red Rapier African Meer 1977









Churchill African Meer









A Small Turkish Meer from Ebay


----------



## CJBianco (Jan 3, 2011)

Here is a cute little Manx / Isle of Man, African meerschaum pipe I picked up on eBay a few weeks ago. If I had to choose only one pipe forever, it would be either this or my Kirsten Mariner. (Of course, the Kirsten does have multiple bowls, including a corncob, so it may not be a fair fight.) 

Thanx,
Christopher


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

CJBianco said:


> Here is a cute little Manx / Isle of Man, African meerschaum pipe I picked up on eBay a few weeks ago. If I had to choose only one pipe forever, it would be either this or my Kirsten Mariner. (Of course, the Kirsten does have multiple bowls, including a corncob, so it may not be a fair fight.)
> 
> Thanx,
> Christopher


Now that is a nice looking meer! Love the color


----------



## rvan84 (Mar 17, 2011)

These meerschaum are absolutely amazing. I wish I had one just for a conversation piece.


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Wow, some nice meers in this thread!


----------

